# Removable storage



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

I have expanded internal memory quite easily to offload some apps.

However even when creating removable storage on the tivo itself and it is visible it is unusable.

Has anyone figured how to get the removable storage working.

Removable storage works perfectly on my shield and firestick devices which is great for storing recordings.

Cheers


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

JamesGreystone said:


> ... it is visible it is unusable.
> 
> ... get the removable storage working.


When you say "unusable" and "working" what do you mean?

Does it not work for just write access, or does it also not work for read access?

I haven't checked, but write access may be restricted for a non privileged user. But if even read access doesn't work, something else is wrong.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

swiftly said:


> When you say "unusable" and "working" what do you mean?
> 
> Does it not work for just write access, or does it also not work for read access?
> 
> I haven't checked, but write access may be restricted for a non privileged user. But if even read access doesn't work, something else is wrong.


It is readable, if I use x-plore I can see the contents, if I put a file on manually I can also view it and use it. It just can't be selected as storage for recording. Shield and Firestick works with the same usb stick no isssues.


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

I'm pretty sure write access is restricted for an ordinary user account. You'd need root access in order to achieve write access for any devices mounted in /mnt/media-rw.

If you root the device, apps may detect this and not function unless you take relatively elaborate measures to hide the root from those apps. If you don't use any apps that check for root, it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

swiftly said:


> I'm pretty sure write access is restricted for an ordinary user account. You'd need root access in order to achieve write access for any devices mounted in /mnt/media-rw.
> 
> If you root the device, apps may detect this and not function unless you take relatively elaborate measures to hide the root from those apps. If you don't use any apps that check for root, it wouldn't be a problem.


:*( ugh thanks that's unfortunate, since it would seem like something extremely useful and since other similar devices allow it would make perfect sense.

Thanks for the quick response. 

I can stop trying for now. at least.


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

I believe that some of the content providers, especially netflix, won't allow certification if external storage writes are allowed.

Maybe nvidia and amazon are big enough that they were able to negotiate write access while still obtaining netflix certification. Assuming of course that you did not in any way modify your shield or fire tv.


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

swiftly said:


> I believe that some of the content providers, especially netflix, won't allow certification if external storage writes are allowed.
> 
> Maybe nvidia and amazon are big enough that they were able to negotiate write access while still obtaining netflix certification. Assuming of course that you did not in any way modify your shield or fire tv.


Hmm interesting. No modifications needed on other devices, actually advertised as being able to expand write storage. Still an excellent device. 100%


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JamesGreystone said:


> It is readable, if I use x-plore I can see the contents, if I put a file on manually I can also view it and use it. It just can't be selected as storage for recording. Shield and Firestick works with the same usb stick no isssues.


Is the app you want to use storage for also on the drive? 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

dbpaddler said:


> Is the app you want to use storage for also on the drive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


The app is on the usb drive designated for internal storage. I also tried from the standard built in storage same result.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JamesGreystone said:


> The app is on the usb drive designated for internal storage.


I haven't tried it yet with Channels DVR but planned to.

Did you set it up as internal storage or removable storage? I do remember it has to be setup as internal to do it. One reason why I haven't done it on mine because I have a ton of classes on the drive I'd have to reload on. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesGreystone (10 mo ago)

dbpaddler said:


> I haven't tried it yet with Channels DVR but planned to.
> 
> Did you set it up as internal storage or removable storage? I do remember it has to be setup as internal to do it. One reason why I haven't done it on mine because I have a ton of classes on the drive I'd have to reload on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


It does work if I use it on internal storage, I was trying to be able to use a larger drive for external storage so that I would not run out of space. Do you know if the max is still 128gb for added internal storage? I may go that route and just buy a larger drive for internal storage if that is the case.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JamesGreystone said:


> It does work if I use it on internal storage, I was trying to be able to use a larger drive for external storage so that I would not run out of space. Do you know if the max is still 128gb for added internal storage? I may go that route and just buy a larger drive for internal storage if that is the case.


Not sure on size. It just has to be in a FAT format. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## josephtanyh (Mar 14, 2021)

I tried, gave up. Get a nvidia shield pro


----------



## swiftly (11 mo ago)

dbpaddler said:


> Not sure on size. It just has to be in a FAT format.


The ts4k is one of just a handful of cheap dongley type devices that supports reading fat, fat32, ext3/4, ntfs, and exfat. All out of the box. Something that the ccwgtv can't claim.

The native ntfs support of the ts4k was one of the primary reasons I purchased the device back around when it came out.


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

theres an option under developer options for the usb-c port that tells it what mode to operate in. you'll need to poke at that. see if it helps?


----------



## ktjensen (4 mo ago)

Have tried all this and mine still will not work. TIVIMATE and expanded USB used as external. Just not recognized. --- but can of course use that USB with a file manager with no issues. It's not the USB. It's the application TIVIMATE. When I use the application SPARKLE can record fine to the external USB.


----------

